# Yuba 2-16-08



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Will anyone here be going to Yuba on the 16th? [Saturday]
I will be there with a few other forum members.
I will have some of the new bumper stickers with me if anyone wants to look me up. 
[A big thank you to Cfarnwide for making and donating the bumper stickers to us.]
I will try to remember to have my FRS radio on channel 7-0 if anyone wants to give me a shout.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

bumber stickers?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I should be able to make it... no promises though. The little Mrs. may have something else in mind for that day.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

goose said:


> bumber stickers?


Yes, Bumper/Window Stickers!
Thanks to forum member, Cfarnwide, we have stickers with our UWN Logo.
Look at the top of this page and check out the post by Petersen.
You can request stickers there.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Will anyone here be going to Yuba on the 16th? [Saturday]
> I will be there with a few other forum members.
> I will have some of the new bumper stickers with me if anyone wants to look me up.
> [A big thank you to Cfarnwide for making and donating the bumper stickers to us.]
> I will try to remember to have my FRS radio on channel 7-0 if anyone wants to give me a shout.


Which area do you plan to be in?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Cfarnwide, 
I will let you know the area as soon as I talk to the driver and find out.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I will let you know the area as soon as I talk to the driver and find out.


Your driver thinks the event will be at the Painted Rocks area of Yuba.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

dubob said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > I will let you know the area as soon as I talk to the driver and find out.
> ...


Im not too familiar with Yuba. Painted Rocks is off the death strip between Levan and Gunnison correct?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I talked with Pikeman today and Painted Rocks is the place. The festivities start at 8:00 with the prize drawings for the kiddies. The Painted Rocks launch is accessed from the turn off in Levan going southeast. Don't know if that goes to Gunnison.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like BFT is holding a bash there that day too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Looks like BFT is holding a bash there that day too.


Yes. We will be joining them there.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Exit 222 off of I-15, go south on U.28. Go about 26 mi, it's on the right and there is a sign.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> I should be able to make it... no promises though. The little Mrs. may have something else in mind for that day.


Cant make it Saturday. I will wait anxiously for a report though, looks like we will go Monday.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just want to wish you all good luck  at Yuba in the Perchathon. We thought about it but it's a lonnnngggg drive and well, we decided to stick a little closer to home. We'll most likely be heading to Echo both Friday and Saturday. I'm going to bring a flag and place on the ice tent or sled.... if you're going to Echo stop by. Got a couple of scrap boards from Lowe's for the just in case shore line crossing. Post up some pictures, be safe and by all means have a GREAT TIME on the ice :!: :!: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="Nibble Nuts":2yatzvl4]Looks like BFT is holding a bash there that day too.


Yes. We will be joining them there.[/quote:2yatzvl4]

Awesome! The more perch caught means the sooner we can get to the bust side of the boom and bust cycle that is Yuba - which means we can enjoy big trout once again!

Save a trout - eat a perch!


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Yuba safe to bring a Quad?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes. We're bringing two. Ice reports have indicated upwards of a foot thick and 6" is considered minimum for ATVs/Snowmobiles. Edges could be soft, but several folks are bringing ramps that can be used if needed.

See you there.


----------

